# Your Favorite Chili



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

I just got my 7 quart dutch oven yesterday so now I am thinking of things to make. The first thing I was to do is chili. I have had a craving for it and have just been waiting for this pot to arrive. What is your favorite chili recipe?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't have a detailed recipe to give you, but I like to add at least one can of black beans to mine.  Also more cumin than you might think was necessary.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

my secret is to not use ground meats , like beef and lamb, but buy small cheap steaks and slices of leg o' lamb and cut them into small, fairly even sized cubes.
also, if chilli doesn't set your mouth on fire at least a little bit, it's just a sloppy joe. doesn't even rank with loose meat sammiches.
te rest of my recipe is standard, browned onions and a ton o' garlic, several types of hot peppers diced, habichuelas roasdas y blanca y negro (spanish red, white and black beans), chilli powder, crushed red pepper flakes, salt and pepper.


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> my secret is to not use ground meats , like beef and lamb, but buy small cheap steaks and slices of leg o' lamb and cut them into small, fairly even sized cubes.



I am so glad you said this as this is what I want to try. All the chili I have ever made has been ground beef and then a chili kit from the supermarket. This time I want to do it right and use actual chunks of meat as well as not using a kit


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2004)

no recipe in general but along with the ground beef we sometimes add italian sausage


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

oh, gb, i forgot you have to sacrifice a beer or glass of red wine into the chilli to appease montezuma, if you know what i mean....


----------



## Weeks (Oct 28, 2004)

LOL, bucky

I've been doing a chicken-based chili for some time now, using cream, butter, white pepper, poblanos and bell peppers, chicken stock and kidney beans. Add about 2 drops of habanero extract to a large pot, and add potatoes to soak up the "hot" of you like. Works really well.


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh, gb, i forgot you have to sacrifice a beer or glass of red wine into the chilli to appease montezuma, if you know what i mean....


One for montezuma and two for me  8)


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

If wasabi were here she would make you sacrifice to Pele as well.  Better pop another one.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> buckytom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, mudbug got one, so there's 2 left for me, coool... 8)


----------



## Audeo (Oct 28, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> If wasabi were here she would make you sacrifice to Pele as well.  Better pop another one.



And where is my icon for spitting tea????  These will have to suffice!


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's the one we like best:    


                   Chili Texas Style

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  3             pounds  chuck roast
  1       (15 oz.) can  tomato sauce
  1                cup  beef broth
  1         tablespoon  oil
  1 1/2    tablespoons  chili powder
  1           teaspoon  ground chili peppers
     1/2      teaspoon  cumin
     1/2      teaspoon  oregano
  2              large  onions -- chopped
                        garlic to taste
  1           teaspoon  salt
  1           teaspoon  cayenne
  1           teaspoon  paprika
  4              large  bell pepper -- chopped
  4            or 5 ea  chili pods
  1                can  Ro-Tel tomatoes with chilis
  2       heaping tblsp.  flour -- in a little water

Sear meat.  Saute onions and bell peppers.  Add tomato sauce and broth and stir thoroughly.  Add rest of ingredients and simmer 1 hour and 15 minutes.  Thicken with flour and water mixture,  Cook 30 minutes more.  Shred beef when cool enough to handle.

Serve with the following bowls around the chili pot:  beans, rice, green onions, cheddar cheese, and sour cream.

Yield:
  "8 "

 Serving Ideas : Serve with sides listed in recipe.

NOTES : Real chili--no hamburger or beans, please.


----------



## spryte (Oct 31, 2004)

This is my boyfriend's chili recipe and he doesn't make it into the kitchen often.  But when he does it's almost always awesome!!  We have a pot of this on the stove right now and it smells incredible!

Hector's Chili
1/2 Tbls olive oil
2 medium yellow onions
1 lb hot sausage meat (loose ground or links w/casings removed)
1 lb lean beef stew meat - cut into bite size pieces
2 bottles (12 oz each) beer (smoked beer ROCKS!)
1 can (28 oz) plum tomatoes in their juices
2-4 TLBS Chili powder
1 TBLS whole cumin seeds
1 TBLS dried oregano
1/2 tsp ginger (grated is better than ground)
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground allspice
1 C water
1 can (15 oz) light kidney beans rinsed & drained
1 can (15 oz) dark kidney beans rinsed & drained
6 large garlic cloves, finely chopped
4 tsp Caribbean style hot pepper sauce (or your favorite hot pepper sauce)

Heat oil in a large soup pot over medium heat. Add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent to golden, about 10 minutes. In a separate skillet, crumble sausage  and cook, stirring often, until sausage looses its pinkness, about 8 minutes, and drain off excess fat. Transfer the meat to the pot with the onions, add stew meat and turn heat to low. Add the beer (minus a swig for yourself) and the tomatoes with their juices, breaking up the tomatoes with with a knife. Stir in the chili powder, cumin, oregano, ginger, salt and allspice. Add the water and simmer, covered, for 1.5 hours. Add beans and garlic and simmer until done, about 30 minutes to one hour. Add hot sauce just before serving or put a bottle of hot sauce on the table and let people add their own. Garnish with sour cream and shredded cheese. Serve with warm cornbread.


----------

